# Культурный раздел > Графика > Фотографии форумчан >  Раммштайн в Минске

## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото, сделанные на шоу в Минске

----------


## Asteriks

*Около 11 тысяч человек пришли на концерт Rammstein в Минске*

8 марта 2010 » Культура
Татьяна Коровенкова, БелаПАН

Около 11 тысяч зрителей присутствовало на концерте знаменитой немецкой группы Rammstein, который прошел вечером 7 марта в спортивном комплексе "Минск-Арена".

Rammstein выступил в Минске в рамках мирового тура группы, посвященного выходу нового альбома Liebe ist fur alle da ("Любовь существует для всех") после четырехлетнего перерыва. Группа исполнила на концерте как композиции из нового альбома, так и известные хиты.

Шоу началось с задержкой на час. На разогреве у Rammstein выступала американо-норвежская группа Combichrist. Исполнив пять композиций, лидер Combichrist объявил о начале долгожданного выступления немецких музыкантов.

Они появились на сцене под оглушительные звуки песни Rammlied — визитной карточки группы. Публика встретила их овациями и громкими криками. Огненное шоу, которым знамениты концерты Rammstein, началось на третьей песне, "Weidmanns Heil". Огня было много — огненные "горелки" в руках у музыкантов, фейреверки, горящие прямо на вокалисте Тилле Линдеманне крылья.

Во время исполнения песни "Benzin" Линдеманн выкатил на сцену бензоколонку и поджог ее. В этот момент на сцену из зала неожиданно выбежал человек, которого вокалист группы обдал струей огня. Объятая пламенем фигура заметалась по сцене, и техническая служба потушила огонь. Только когда Линдеман подошел к лежащему на полу и пнул его ногой, стало понятно, что это был не внезапно выскочивший из зала фанат, а часть шоу.

В конце выступления в зал традиционно запустили резиновую лодку с одним из музыкантов. Поклонники на руках пронесли лодку по фан-зоне, а затем вернули обратно на сцену, где участники группы развернул государственный красно-зеленый флаг Беларуси.

Музыканты дважды выходили "на бис", а Линдеман поблагодарил публику за бурный прием, сказав по-русски: "Спасибо! Большое спасибо! Мы рады вас здесь видеть!"

Rammstein прибыли в Беларусь 6 марта. Группа гастролирует с 20 грузовиками оборудования и шестью автобусами для персонала. В Минск прибыло около 140 человек — музыканты, менеджеры, технический и обслуживающий персонал группы. Еще примерно 200 человек для подготовки концерта наняты в Минске. Таким образом, технический и обслуживающий персонал концерта составляет примерно 350 человек.

Бытовой райдер группы, по словам организаторов, имеет одну особенность — музыканты сами организуют свое питание. Обслуживающий персонал группы закупает продукты и готовит еду. Для этих целей в "Минск-Арене" арендован ресторан. Что касается проживания, то музыканты сами выбрали столичный отель. Какой именно — не разглашается в целях безопасности.

С прессой Rammstein не общался. По требованию менеджмента группы, в ходе концерта запрещено было производить несанкционированную фото- и видеосъемку. Однако многие зрители снимали выступление Rammstein с помощью мобильных телефонов и цифровых фотокамер.

Группа Rammstein существует с 1994 года. Название переводится как "Таранный камень". Все члены группы — из бывшей ГДР.

Приезд Rammstein в Беларусь стал причиной дискуссий. Общественный совет по нравственности во главе с писателем Николаем Чергинцом настаивал на предварительном просмотре концертной программы, обвиняя коллектив в пропаганде насилия, порнографии, жестокости и нацизма.

Министерство культуры запросило у организаторов материалы концертной программы. Организаторы заверили чиновников, что концерт состоится "в соответствии с законодательством Беларуси".

Фоторепортаж Антона Мотолько, TUT.BY

----------


## vova230

Интересно, а в реальности было там пропаганда насилия, порнографии, фашизма или нет?

----------


## Irina

В Минске нет. Я  сомневаюсь, что такая пропаганда вообще была где-то.

----------


## vova230

А по телику я видел как показывали некие плакаты со свастикой, с полуголыми

----------


## Irina

Не думаю, что обнаженный торс у мужчин это аморально. Насчёт свастики на других выступлениях спорить не буду - не в курсе.

----------


## Vanya

Ирина +1 за фото 

А фашизм и насилие можно найти где угодно, если хорошенько поковыряться и понапридумывать отсебятины. А ещё можно и неправильно понять тексты, так что...

Вообще, честно говоря, достали уже эти попы со своим фошызмом. Им заняться нечем видимо. На завод! Пахать, пока солнце не зайдёт! Тогда и мысли о фошызме надуманном отпадут

----------


## BiZ111

Посмотрел видео в качестве. Обычный концерт Рамов, как и всегда

----------


## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

> ...под оглушительные звуки песни Rammlied — визитной карточки группы


Ошибочка...

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Ужасно.

----------

